# Galapagos Islands - Travel photography site



## amyspod (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi,

I'm just starting out in photography and I have recently put up my photography site at:

www.amyspod.com

I have photos from my travels including Galapagos Islands, Alaska and California.

Please take a look and any critique/comments are welcome. Thanks! 

Amy


----------



## photo28 (Aug 26, 2009)

Cool!
Do you have to have special permission to visit the Galapogas Islands?


----------



## amyspod (Aug 26, 2009)

Nope! You don't need special permission to go to the Galapagos Islands. You just need to pack your bags (and your camera)!


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 26, 2009)

From what I've heard, you don't need special permission...but you are rather limited/restricted as to where you can go/walk.  This is, of course, to keep the public from trampling the delicate echo system.


----------



## photo28 (Aug 26, 2009)

amyspod said:


> Nope! You don't need special permission to go to the Galapagos Islands. You just need to pack your bags (and your camera)!





Big Mike said:


> From what I've heard, you don't need special permission...but you are rather limited/restricted as to where you can go/walk.  This is, of course, to keep the public from trampling the delicate echo system.



Thanks, I thought i read you need permission from the government  - guess not. Looks like a cool place, I hope to go there some time.


----------



## photo28 (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh and I forgot to ask - do you fly into Ecuador and take a boat or small plane to the islands?


----------



## zuri (Aug 28, 2009)

You fly to Ecuador and then take an airplane to Galapagos. Airplanes to Galapagos leave from either the cities of Quito or Guayaquil and it's a 2 hour flight.

The Galapagos Islands are the most incredible living museum of evolutionary changes, with a huge variety of exotic species (birds, land animals, plants) and landscapes not seen anywhere else.
Galapagos the Most Exotic and Incredible Islands


----------

